# velodyne dps10 or svs pb10nsd



## sflamedic (Jun 1, 2007)

What is the difference in these subs? Would it be worth spending the extra money on the svs for home theater? I watch maily movies, not to often music. I havent picked out the speakers and reciever yet but i figured id start with what i like most, bass.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The DPS-10 is rated at 28-120 Hz (+/- 3 dB) with 185 watt amp.

The PB10-NSD is rated at 20-100 Hz (+/- 3 dB) with 300 watt amp.

For home theater... no doubt the SVS will be the better choice.


----------



## sflamedic (Jun 1, 2007)

Right now the dps10 is $299 at CC. Is there enough benifit with the svs over the velodyne to make up the price difference? Is not a dedicated home theater, just a glorified living room. If there is a big enough difference than svs would be the choice.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

You absolutely want the pb10 over the dsp10. There is a very big leap in performance, very much worth the price difference.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## Sheep (Feb 16, 2008)

I have the DPS-12 and I would still take a PB-10ISD over it, let alone an NSD.

SheepStar


----------

